# Hotcig BEAST RDA



## Rude Rudi (5/12/16)

Anyone have one? Any reviews?

Hotcig BEAST RDA


----------



## incredible_hullk (5/12/16)

Ooooh top and bottom airflow


----------



## mavric69 (5/12/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> Anyone have one? Any reviews?
> 
> Hotcig BEAST RDA
> 
> View attachment 77692



who stocks this? would be perfect for my R 150


----------

